

Springbase: Next-gen web development platform (free pass for HN readers) - eschutte2

My company Springbase is giving out free developer accounts for Hacker News readers today.  If you're interested, let me know the email address you sign up with and I'll get your account upgraded for you.  My email is in my profile.<p>The website is: http://www.springbase.com (clickable link below)
======
eschutte2
Clickable link: <http://www.springbase.com>

